# Rule Discussion/Explanation?



## real_goose (Oct 24, 2009)

I am puzzled by the repeating comment on many posts that says: To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. I can't seem to find it in the FAQs, is there an explanation I am missing? Are rules discussed anywhere in these forums? (I understand this is not the place.)


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Here's a link to the rules:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumrules.html


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

You have 9. Can't you just post one more?


----------

